# Serie A 2016-2017, la più "Fanta" di sempre: mai così tanti bonus.



## Willy Wonka (28 Maggio 2017)

*Serie A 2016-2017, la più "Fanta" di sempre: mai così tanti bonus.*

L'edizione online de *La Gazzetta dello Sport* dedica un articolo alla stagione più "fanta" di sempre: da quando esiste il fantacalcio la Serie A 2016-2017 è stata quella con più bonus di tutte.
Infatti, non solo ben 5 giocatori hanno superato i 20 gol (Dzeko, Mertens, Belotti, Icardi, Immobile), cosa che non succedeva dal 1950 (allora però non esisteva il fantacalcio), ma ci son ben 3 calciatori che hanno fatto la "doppia-doppia": hanno cioè totalizzato almeno 10 gol e 10 assist. Stiamo parlando di Papu Gomez, Salah e Callejon. La doppia doppia al fantacalcio è una vera rarità, l'ultimo a riuscirci fu Ronaldinho ai tempi del Milan nella stagione 2009-2010.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2017)

chiediamoci il perchè.....


----------

